
Show HN: Automatic Broken Link Building with Python - acostanza
http://acostanza.com/2018/03/15/broken-link-building-automation-python-marketers/
======
grammakov
Would be really cool if you considered booking your script to something like
algosaur.com

~~~
acostanza
Hey, thanks for the suggestion. I haven't heard of algosaur before, I'll take
a look!

